# جديد: برنامج محاكاة الات cnc + الشرح فيديو عشرات الدروس



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
*هذا برنامج محاكة لمكائن ال cnc
**cnc ansoft_CNC_Simulator_v6_45_Multilang_BEAN











طريقة التحميل:
من الزاوية اليمنى للشاشة تجد






التحميل

انقرهنا


وهذه صفحة مليئة بدروس الفيديو
هنا
*​


----------



## حمدى 12 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا ياخى _ammar-kh على برنامج رائع _
_اليكم اخر اصدار من البرنامج لزياد العلم cnc _
_*Nanjing Swansoft CNC Simulator v6.60 DC041011 Multilingual | 122 MB*_​ 
_Download from fileserve.com _​ 
_http://www.fileserve.com/file/c7Yau...imulator.v6.60.DC041011.Multilingual-BEAN.rar_​ 
Download from filesonic.com 

_http://www.filesonic.com/file/1059734784/Nanjing.Swansoft.CNC.Simulator.v6.60.DC041011.Multilingual-__BEAN.rar_

Download from uploadstation.com

http://www.uploadstation.com/file/s...imulator.v6.60.DC041011.Multilingual-BEAN.rar

Download from wupload.com
http://www.wupload.com/file/2216222...imulator.v6.60.DC041011.Multilingual-BEAN.rar


----------



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الله الله
شكرا جزيلا استاذ حمدي


----------



## ammar-kh (6 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## حمدي هلال (6 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا ياخى _ammar-kh على برنامج رائع _
> _اليكم اخر اصدار من البرنامج لزياد العلم cnc _
> ...


 



اخي الكريم حمدي ارجو التواصل معي لاهمية انا من غزة مثلك وعندي مشروع سوف افتتحه قريبا 
وان محتاج لمساعدتك ان امكن وهذا رقمي بعد اذن الادارة ٠٥٩٩٧٣٨٥٢٢
الاستاذ حمدي

كما انني اشكر صاحب الموضوع علي البرنامج مع انني لم احمله بعد


----------



## Nexus (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

لكن هل يعمل على ويندوز 7؟


----------



## ammar-kh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله انا جربته على xp بس 
ولكن الموقع يذكر نعم يعمل
تاكد من الموقع


----------



## حمدى 12 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم ياخى يعمل على win 7 32 / 64 bit 
عندى win 7 64 bit شغال عليه


----------



## احمدالتلال (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز عمار عالبرنامج بس ممكن باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## adaty78 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج اكثر من رائع بس ممكن باسوورد فك الضغط


----------



## nayefacc (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور
بس ممكن باسوورد فك الضغط





.


----------



## ammar-kh (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتذر يبدوا اني اضعتها حملها من الروابط الاخرى التي وضعها اخي حمدي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا حملت البرنامج وشغلته بفضل الله ولله الحمد ثم بفضل الإخوة الاعزاء ولكن هل هناك سيريال معين او طريقة معينه لمنع طلب السيريال كل مره اقوم بتشغيل البرنامج أم هناك خطا ما وقعت فيه عند تثبيته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمدالتلال (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز عمار مشكور على هذا الجهد المتميز 
حملت البرنامج وتم التنصيب لكن عندي سؤال عندما اكتب برنامج على الشاشة بالبرنامج تظهر لي عبارة write protect 
علما باني قد نصبت الكراك وقبل الريجستر
اكرر شكري لك


----------



## ammar-kh (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لانك لم تدر مفتاح الحماية
كما في الالة الحقيقية اليس هناك مفتاح ليحمي البرنامج من العبث به
ادر المفتاح الموجود على لوحة التحكم للالة"في الصورة الموجودة بداية الموضوع على يمين زر الطوارئ الاحمر"


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## besoshow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## نبض البريمي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ناس وين كلمة السر ليش كذا تعملوا ؟


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخوانى هذا البرنامج جزء من الماستر كام لمن يريد استخراج الكود للرسم او عمل اى رسم على الماستر كام الرجاء اخبارى


----------



## kamal113 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

أخواني من فضلكم كلمة فك الضغط


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## korzaty (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو فين الشرح والفديو هات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## kamalsss2012 (17 مايو 2014)

ووووووووووووووووووووووووين كلمة السر ضيعنا رصيد على الفاضي


----------



## محمد طويلة (12 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

Nanjing.Swansoft.CNC.Simulator.v6.60.DC041011.Multilingual-BEAN


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

أخواني من فضلكم كلمة فك الضغط


----------



## hossamkhllacc2008 (25 سبتمبر 2016)

Thannnnnnnnnks


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (29 سبتمبر 2016)

كل الشكر والسلام


----------



## يوسف مضان (23 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وشكرا لك على البرنامج ولاكن ماهوة باسورد فك الضغط وشكرا


----------

